# Legality of selling merchandise outside sporting events and concerts



## Doingabit (20 Jul 2009)

Hi All,

After attending a GAA match at the weekend and some concerts over the summer I got into an discussion as to what the legal ramifications were for selling merchandise (such as scarfs, flags, t-shirts) at stalls outside these events. I want to settle an argument with a friend who believes that they all have licences.
Do they need a trading license or do the guards turn a blind eye as the amounts sold would be fairly trivial?

Thanks.


----------



## dogfish (20 Jul 2009)

They should have a licence to sell certain items in a certain area.  This is usualy within a specified area from the event.  They are checked but like all things there are some who sell unoffficial t-shirts for conserts and are illegal.


----------



## MOB (22 Jul 2009)

Google for 'casual trading' and you will find plenty info ( esp. at Dept of Enterprise website)


----------



## The_Banker (27 Jul 2009)

I am involved in a lot of supporters groups for Cork sporting teams and am involved in producing and selling fanzines. I help out with one for Cork City FC, sell them outside Turners Cross and I have never had a problem. 
I was also involved in setting up of a fanzine for the Cork Hurling and Football teams and we had a lot of difficulty selling them. At Thurles I sold a good few before being told in no uncertain terms by a Garda Sergeant to desist. In saying that other sellers sold fanzines to members of the Gardai without an issue.
The fanzines are non profit making and are done more as a hobby to share ideas with like minded fans so we never applied for a licence to sell them.

So, to answer the original posters question I do believe that a licence is required to sell anything outside a sporting ground but it is rarely enforced (at least in my experience) but it seems to be down to the humour of the Garda on the day.


----------

